
The New Urgency of Global Tech Governance - ohjeez
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/global-tech-governance-data-standards-and-rules-after-covid-by-landry-signe-et-al-2020-09
======
Snowbirth
i'd be for whatever resolution gets rid of cookie permission popups;
thankfully "idc_about_cookies" extension is still functional

